# Flyer mit spezieller Folienkaschierung (gestanzte Formen)



## djnelly (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo User,

ich habe einen Flyer bekommen, der eine Folienkaschierung hat, bei der nur spezielle Bereiche des Flyer und Formen wie ausgestanzt sind. Da liegt die Folie z.B. nur auf den Buchstaben des Schriftzuges, wenn man mit dem Finger drüber geht, merkt man den Höhenunterschied. Diese Buchstaben sind dann auch glänzend. 

Beispiel: Man nehme Illustrator und erstelle eine paar Formen und Schriften. Schneide diese mit einem Cutter aus einer Folie und kaschiere diese Folie auf dem Flyer.

Weiß jemand wie diese Veredlung heist und wer so etwas anbietet?

Danke


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2009)

Schau bitte mal bei Flyer.de, die haben sowas bei den Visitenkarten. Da geht es doch nur darum, dass die Lackierung auch eine Maske bekommt.

http://flyer.de/auftrag.php?ProdGrpSub_ID=29&sid=d3dfe951985d9698b9cc029c772049da

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
solche Techniken nennt man Kaltfolien- oder Heißfoliekaschierung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2009)

Diesen Effekt macht man auch mit der HF oder KF-Kaschierung, da geb ich Dir recht, aber die Maskierung des Lacküberzugs ist keines von Beiden und erzielt den gleichen Effekt wie oben beschrieben. Meine Visitenkarten sind definitiv unter einem Sieb maskiert lackiert worden und nicht per Folienkaschierung. Obig genannter Link maskiert genauso beim Lacküberzug und nutzt keine Folienkaschierung - gerade erst einen Auftrag abgeholt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
deine Link hatte ich mir jetzt ncht angesehen, sondern mich nur auf den Beitrag des Erstellers bezogen.
Aber nicht destotrotz kann man mit den Folien viel mehr und unterschiedlichere Effekte erreichen als mit der Lackierung. Es gab mal ein Heft der Novum welches sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat.

Firmen die dies anbieten haben in der Regel auch Beispielarbeiten die man sich bestellen kann.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (24. Januar 2009)

Ja, da geb ich Dir ohne Umschweife Recht. Von Glitter über Gold bis haptische Maserung geht damit sicherlich mehr als mit einem einfachen Lack.. Wollte nur pingelig sein und Deine Behauptung relativieren, dass so eine Technik ausschließlich mit jenem Verfahren realisiert wird...

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Januar 2009)

Na dann sind wir uns ja einig  ,

Gruß


----------

